# 3D Informationen.... Nvidia



## k3kz3 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir einen neuen Fernseher gekauft...: Samsung PS50C687 3D

Nun meine Frage:

Kann ich ohne Nvidia 3D Vision 3D Spiele Zocken oder 3D Filme vom PC über den Fernseher wiedergeben??

Wenn ja, wie geht sowas?

2. wenn nein: Geht das dann mit dem Nvidia 3D Vision Kit und dem Fernseher?
der muss ja 200Hz haben, da er ja die shutter technik beherrscht...

3.: wenn das auch nicht gehen sollte, ist es überhaupt möglich???

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

MfG


----------



## Sash (8. Dezember 2010)

nein ist ne andere technik, brauchst um filme zu schauen ein 3d blu ray player mit hdmi 1.4.
das der tv 200hz ist scheiß egal da die graka den nicht mit 200 ansteuert.
du brauchst für 3d vision einen 120hz monitor der mit dual dvi angeschlossen wird. und dazu das 3d vision kit von nvidia.


----------



## k3kz3 (8. Dezember 2010)

aber hier bei nvidia... -> Systemanforderungen
sind 3D TV's gelistet... und darunter ein PS50C680 von Samsung...
müsste dann ein C687 das nicht auch können was sein vorgänger kann???


----------



## Sash (8. Dezember 2010)

wenns da steht sollte es doch gehen, nur keine ahnung wie genau das funzt und wie man das dann anschliesst.


----------



## k3kz3 (8. Dezember 2010)

ich bin neu in der 3D szene... 
wenn jemand oder du schon länger dabei ist, vieleicht versteht er es eher, wie das damit klappt...
hast du dir das mal angesehn?


----------



## Sash (8. Dezember 2010)

ne nur gelesen das die monitore eigentlich mit dvi angeschlossen werden und so mit 120hz betrieben werden, nicht über hdmi. und der controller für die brille sitzt nicht im monitor sonder den schliesst du per usb am pc an. und da ja der tv eine eigene brille hat und die selber ansteuert hab ich ka wie das gehen soll.


----------



## jigsaw83 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe auch schon Thread mal erstellt und auch keine Brauchbare Information Bekommen.

Es soll aber angeblich seid Novemeber was geben 3DTV Play
NVIDIA 3DTV Play.
Diese Software gibts aber nur Mit 3D Vision Kit als Upgrade oder bei Notebooks Fertig gekaufte PC´s, und angeblich für ca 30 Euro auf Nvidia.com, aber da finde ich die Software nicht.
ICh habe auch schon denn Support angeschrieben aber denn kann man Total Vergessen.
Auf jedenfall wenn du die Software hast braucht man das 3D Kit von Nvidia nicht mehr.
Dann Berechnet die Grafikkarte das 3D Bild und nicht mehr der Fernseher wie man das anschliesst muss ich Selber testen habe aber Alles hier HDMI 1.4 kabel und DVI ADAPTER. ICh warte eigentlich nur noch auf die 3DTV Play Software.

Aber das alles kannst du auf Nvidia Lesen.

Das Könnte dir auch weiterhelfen
STEREOFORUM • Thema anzeigen - Anleitung: Mit Sat-Receiver, Beamer und PC zum 3D TV

edit:

Erstmal in deiner Anzeige wird Warscheinlich 60 Hz stehen das ist auch nicht Weiter schlimm weil wenn der Fernseher 3D signale Empfängt das dann Selber Regelt oder Umschaltet auf die 1xx Hz oder wieviel er auch immer braucht. Wie genau das Funktioniert ka. Aber es Funktioniert.
Wichtig ist noch ich habe zb: noch ein 24 Zöller mit an der Grafikkarte angeschlosen und der hat nur 60Hz ,solltest du noch ein 2 Bildschirm angeschlossen haben musst du denn Abklemmen von der Grafikkarte.Weil der TV nicht das 3D Signal erhält, da Stört dann das nicht 3D fähige Gerät.

Du brauchst Win 7 oder Vista und eine Nvidia Grafikkarte und je nach Karte denn Neusten Treiber. So ich habe mal ein Bisschen getestet mit dem WHQL 260.99 ,Schliess dein PC an denn Fernseher über HDMI 1.4 an ,falls nicht Vorhanden ein DVI ADAPTER (Der Muss so aussehen FAQ & SUPPORT dann unter Frage 3D Vision 120 Hz LCD Anschlussdiagramm ) für die Grafikkarte.
Dann Starte Nvidia Systemsteuerung gehe auf Stereoskopische 3D- Funktion Einrichten / Setup- Assistenten ausführen dein TV müsste jetzt erkennen das es 3D Signale bekommt und schaltet Selber auf 3D um.
Nun wirst du Aufgefordet deine Brille Aufzusetzten, bei mir stand ich sollte die Zugehörige TV Brille nehmen, nun wirst du mehrere Fragen gestellt bzw. Aufgaben bekommen sozusagen ein Hardware Test ,hast du alles korrekt beantwortet müsste dein dein TV 3D Ready sein.
Leider kann ich das nicht weiter Testen da mir die Brille Fehlt, und ich mir die wohl erst Nächsten monat Kaufen werde. Obwohl ich das wirklich gerne Testen würde bzw. würde schon gerne in 3D alles Betrachen.
Noch ein Tipp wenn du über dein Samsung TV Spielen willst würde ich immer denn Spielemodus  Aktiv machen falls vorhanden wegen Input Lags ( Das heist eine Verzögerung bei Eingabegeräten wie Maus + Tastaur , das erkennt man gut an Shooter Spiele).

Ich hoffe ein Wenig geholfen zu haben.


----------



## k3kz3 (9. Dezember 2010)

vielen dank! 
paar fragen bleiben jedoch,:
1. Mein Fernseher hat glaub ich kein 1.4 HDMI... glaube 1.3... und auch kein DVI..
Geht das auch so: GTX 480 (DVI anschluss) -> DVI auf HDMI Adapter -> HDMI 1.3 Kabel -> 3D Fernseher?

2. Wenn das ohne 3D vision geht... brauch ich nur die Mitgelieferte Shutter Brille von Samsung ja?

und wenn das nicht geht..., geht das dann mit dem Nvidia 3D vision kit?

soweit erstmal 
Danke


----------



## jigsaw83 (9. Dezember 2010)

Nabend

zu Frage 1.

Gtx480 -> Dvi Anschluss -> Dual DVI Adapter auf HDMI -> HDMI 1.4 Kabel -> in dein 3D Fernseher HDMI da müsste auch HDMI/DVI stehen.

Soweit ich weiss muss dein Fernseher HDMI 1.4 eingang haben um das 3D Signal zu erhalten. Das kannst du aber ganz leicht Testen in dem du denn Test machst denn ich dir oben Beschrieben habe zu machen weil dein Fernseher bei 3D Signalen Automatisch auf 3D schaltet.
Soweit ich das Sehe hat dein Fernseher HDMI 1.4 (Dein TV).
Manche Grafikkarten haben ja kein HDMI Anschluss du kannst dann ganz einfach ein Dual DVI Adapter nehm und daran ein HDMI Kabel 1.4 anschliessen zum TV.
Als ich im Elektronik geschäft war in 3 verschiedenen gab es jede Menge HDMI Kabel bis ich dann eins gefunden habe wo HDMI 1.4 + 3D Support drauf stand.Ich habe lieber das genommen weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es mit 1.3 auch geht.
Noch etwas wenn bei dir Stereokopisch Aktiviert ist kannst du am Reiter ein Test machen mit 720p@60Hz oder 1080p@24Hz da wird das Nvidia Logo in 3D Dargestellt und du brauchst nur deine Brille Aufsetzten ob die NV briller oder Samsung leider ka Test es aus.
Es könnte auch sein das du evtl. das update installieren musst das es auf Nvidia gibt für deine Serie.

Frage 2.

Da heute Abend Nvidia Mitarbeiter hier im Forum waren konnte ich auch gleich Fragen wann die Software 3DTV Play kommt , es soll noch vor Weinnachten zum Kauf angeboten werden.
Damit kannst du dann auf Jeden fall mit deiner Samsung Brille in 3D Zocken, Filme schauen unsw.
Wenn du 3DTV Play nicht hast und es mit 3D Vision Kit in 3D spielen willst braucht du einen echten 120 Hz Monitor, die TV´s haben in wirklichkeit nur 60 Hz ein interne Software macht es zu 200 Hz +++ oder schiebt Zwischenbilder mit ein, aber das kann ich dir nicht erklären wie da die Technik Funktioniert.

Du kannst das alles aber nochmal auf der Nvidia Seite lesen.


Ich Warte auch schon auf die 3DTV Play Software.
Es gibt zwar Umwege wie IZ3D oder TriDef 3D aber da werden weniger Spiele unterstützt kein DX 11 unsw.
Zum Filme schauen Könntest du Sogar Cyberlink Power DVD 10 3D Ultra.
Wie gesagt ich werde das erst alles ausprobieren Sobald ich die 3D Brille habe und die 3DTV Play Software.

Gruß Jigsaw


----------



## k3kz3 (9. Dezember 2010)

hmmm ja ok 
ich hoffe das der Fernseher wirklich HDMI 1.4 hat... ich hab das nämlich grad zum 1. mal gelesen. 
Meine Graka hat leider einen Mini-HDMI anschluss.. und dafür ists nochmal schwerer einen MiniHDMI auf HDMI und dann auch noch 1.4 zu finden... :o
mal sehn.
wenn nicht, muss ich nochmal ein 1.4er kaufen und dann den DVIaufHDMI nutzen. oder ist Dual DVI und DVI was andres???
oooh kompliziert...

kann man dat 3DTV To play auch im laden kaufen??? weißte das?
habs ja auch nich geunden, deshalb hab ich diesen thread aufgemacht.. 
Aussm laden wärs mir lieber bei soner SW, als Digit.

und wenn ich das Update installieren will, das hab ich auch schon versucht..., kommt immer install failed :/
hab auch nix darüber gefunden ..


----------



## jigsaw83 (9. Dezember 2010)

Dual DVI hat Einfach Doppelte Datenübertragung also mehr Belegte Pins als ein Normaler Dvi Adapter aber schau auf NVIDIA im FAQ da ist auch einer Abgebildet, mit wieviel Pins unsw.

Verschiedene DVI PIN belegung

HDMI ADAPTER 

Mini HDMI 1.4 Kabel

hdmi-dvi-adapter-1.4

Es gibt also alles 

Kannst ja Samsung Support anschreiben oder Anrufen und dich Informieren oder im Handbuch nachschauen ob du 1.3 oder 1.4 hast.

3DTV Play keine Ahnung in wie das Nvidia Anbietet ,ob auf ihrer Homepage, oder im Laden das weiss ich Selber nicht da ich auch drauf Warte.
Aber es lässt hoffen das es die Tage kommt.
Einfach immer mal auf NV Seite gehen und mal Kucken ob sich was tut.


----------



## k3kz3 (17. Dezember 2010)

also, hab jetz alles so angeschlossen wie ichs gedacht habe....:

PC -> GF GTX480 -> Minihdmi><Hdmi 1.4><3DTV
und siehe da.. Nvidia erkennt sofort den Fernseher als 3D TV! und stellt sogar die brille autom an aus und um! 
hab bisjetz nur nvidia filmchen gesehn.
heute werde ich Avatar 3D mit dem Stereoscopicplayer oder mit de Nvdia 3Dplayer zu schauen und mal sehen ! XD
ich berichte euch (:
also, 3DTV To play sw braucht man anscheinend nicht  
games gingen auch teilweise in 3D.

Die games die in 3D waren, waren nur durch diese 2D -> 3D umwandel technik in 3D!
wenn ich andre spiele zb. GTA IV oder Black ops etc versuche, was vorher mit der anaglyphenbrillentechnik da geklappt hat schmieren die games ab..
bei demos etc. schaltet sich die Brille ein, und der Fernseher auch wieder um in 3D, aber es tut dich nichts..
und von dieser umwandelei bekommt man schon nach 10 min kopfschmerzen...
Hoffe wenn ich nachher Avatar 3D 1080P auf BlueRay seh, ist das angenehmer.
danach sende ich mein edit 02.


----------



## jigsaw83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Das ist schonmal gut das alles erkannt wird.
Nur mit 3DTV Play hast du unrecht weil , jetz im moment berechnet dein Fernseher die 3D bilder und schaltet auch automatisch um auf 3D.
Aber mit 3DTV Play von Nvidia werden die 3D Effekte vom Grafikchip berechnet bzw. die 3D Bilder Produziert.
Deswegen kann man noch keine Genaue Aussage machen was besser ist ob 3DTV Play oder Fernseher , ich gehe aber Stark davon aus das wenn der Grafikchip das berechnet besser läuft.
Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## k3kz3 (17. Dezember 2010)

ja das hab ich auch erwartet (:
wär toll, weil sonst würd ichs selten nutzen.


----------



## k3kz3 (5. Januar 2011)

so nun ists da....
NVIDIA 3DTV Play

aber kaufen kann ichs nich, weil es nur per kreditkarte geht :/
so ein shit..


----------



## jigsaw83 (10. Januar 2011)

Ich habs gekauft und es Sieht ganz nice aus die Effekte.
Habe auch schon wie Wild rumprobiert dann kann ich mir jetzt ja mal ein Paar 3D filme Kaufen.
Was ich aber schade finde ist das man mit 1080p nur 24HZ einstellen kann, weil mit 720P sieht es schon Pixelig aus aber das nimmt man schon in kauf .
Werd die Tage damit noch bissel rumspielen.


----------



## Warlock54 (30. Januar 2011)

jigsaw83 schrieb:


> Ich habs gekauft und es Sieht ganz nice aus die Effekte.
> Habe auch schon wie Wild rumprobiert dann kann ich mir jetzt ja mal ein Paar 3D filme Kaufen.
> Was ich aber schade finde ist das man mit 1080p nur 24HZ einstellen kann, weil mit 720P sieht es schon Pixelig aus aber das nimmt man schon in kauf .
> Werd die Tage damit noch bissel rumspielen.



Benutzt du für 3d an deinem 3d-Tv die nvidia 3brille+set oder eine normale 200hz Shutterbrille die beim TV dabei ist? Kann man denn überhaupt mit den Shutterbrillen die bei 3-d TVs dabei sind in 3-d zocken ? mfG


----------

